# Climax Carbon Seat Post-Any thoughts?



## Mr. IROC-Z (Aug 24, 2006)

Hi Guys,
Just saw this ebay ad for the climax carbon seatpost.
The 31.6mm weighs about 139 grams.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Climax-SeatPost...Accessories&hash=item4cf53cbb30#ht_1997wt_830

Has anyone tried this post?


----------



## facelessfools (Aug 30, 2008)

that logo is hideous... good think you can take it off!


----------



## Mr. IROC-Z (Aug 24, 2006)

I pulled the trigger and purchased it. Will take pics and analyze it once I get it.


----------



## yellowbook (Aug 21, 2005)

I don't wanna be the butthead and ruin it for you and bash it, but the clamp system looks horrid, especially for a carbonrail seat.

And for that price....

You could've gotten the Woodman from universalcycles for $150 (-10% coupon discount).
http://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=24478&category=768
And the woodman has the same clamp system, but the bottom part seems quite a bit wider for better rail support.

Or you could've gotten a Omni Racer for slightly more, but ships from US, not Taiwan.
http://cgi.ebay.com/OMNI-Racer-Carbon-Seatpost-WORLDS-LIGHTEST-31-6x400mm-/220740151845?pt=Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item3365236a25

Or the Q2, which has the most support in the clamping system category, it's slightly heavier, but half the price, plus again it ships from the US:
http://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=36162&category=4167


----------



## Mr. IROC-Z (Aug 24, 2006)

I was looking at the woodman...but it was a $40 price difference. The Omni looks nice though and about the same weight. In terms of the seat post clamp, they all look the same to me. What is the main issue with the Climax? Seems to use the same type of clamping post as the others.


----------



## yellowbook (Aug 21, 2005)

Look at the support for the rails on the Q2 for example:









But I'd say, if you have Ti rails you'll be just fine!


----------



## facelessfools (Aug 30, 2008)

omni and woodman will be the same style as yours.

the q2 has support for the rails on the cradle and yokes. which is a necesity for carbon rails. 

it your saddle is ti or steal railed your fine with the one you got.


----------



## Mr. IROC-Z (Aug 24, 2006)

Thank you for that information. I definitely understand what is going on now. Carbon saddles frighten me a bit since I saw a roadie require several stitches on his ass when his carbon saddle broke!
I will most likely be using a Specialzed Toupe. That Omni Racer seat post looks much nicer than the climax! I think I may just have to cancel that order!


----------



## yellowbook (Aug 21, 2005)

I ordered from the Omni Racer seller before, I recommend.


----------



## TigWorld (Feb 8, 2010)

carboncycles.cc have nice carbon seatposts in 31.6 dia. They have a great lower carbon clamp and the weight would be similar:










For $70 they look like good value for money. I've got one on order for the wife's bike.


----------



## facelessfools (Aug 30, 2008)

you can take the logo off your post if you desire
the UD carbon looks cooler in my opinion


----------



## yellowbook (Aug 21, 2005)

TigWorld said:


> carboncycles.cc have nice carbon seatposts in 31.6 dia. They have a great lower carbon clamp and the weight would be similar:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks very good, lots of support, too bad they only offer 350, I need 400.


----------



## Jonnybravo (Jul 10, 2008)

I just bought one for my Scott Spark. I wanted a light weight 34.9mm post and this fit the bill. The build seems good but I will wait for a few rides to see. Im using my Tune Speedneedle with it.


----------



## TigWorld (Feb 8, 2010)

Jonnybravo said:


> I just bought one...


Which one?


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Thought about getting a carbon cycles version myself but I have a 27.2 and just get a little nervous about having a carbon post up as high as I need it. Running a kcnc right now that is a 350 and I am right at the min insertion point (actually the line is just inside the frame by maybe 1 cm. Good rail support for carbon rails with that clamp style. The weight on the carboncycles is fairly heavy at 190 grams according to their site for a 27.2x350. My KCNC is 138 on my scale.


----------



## dennis rides Scott (Mar 3, 2005)

Any update about these seatposts? They look like a real light option for 34,9mm


----------



## MarkyMarksXC (Mar 17, 2010)

Jonnybravo, did you get the set back or zero off set? Also, can you weigh the post and let us know?


----------



## bamwa (Mar 15, 2010)

+1 for updates. Anybody snapping these? the climax or the carboncycles. carboncycles recommend using their double seatclamp which is 50 more grams. is anyone running that clamp also? thanks


----------



## aussie_yeti (Apr 27, 2004)

I just received mine.

31.6x350
UD finish with no graphics (stealth)
Straight (no-setback)
133 grams

Haven't ridden it yet, let's hope that doesn't result in carbon shards in my behind. It'll be going on a 29" Hardtail.


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

I got a CC 27.2 350 mm, heavier than the New Ultimate I use, anyway I used only the lower craddle to give more support to the carbon rails of my KomVor. I don't remember how much the plastic rods weighed.


----------



## Ferrozone (Feb 8, 2012)

aussie_yeti said:


> I just received mine.
> 
> 31.6x350
> UD finish with no graphics (stealth)
> ...


I want to buy the 27.2 version of these climax seatpost, the seller says actual weight is 128 grams which is very good i think. I wonder if you are happy with your seatpost, is there any sound coming from the seatpost?

Thnx


----------



## Jonnybravo (Jul 10, 2008)

Sorry for the late reply guys... I bought this one...
Climax Full Marble Carbon SB0 Ti Bolt Road MTB Seatpost Seat Post Black 34.9 | eBay

It is working great a year later! No creaks, and is nice and light. I wet sanded the logo off and did a light coat of satin clear. Looks slick. I'll try and get pics up.


----------



## a2gtinut (May 23, 2007)

I am 185lbs are dropping more soon. Which post would be safe? I would like to get something trick but ...
I like Q2 and Carboncycles (27.2x350 sold out at the moment). KCNC can damage seat rails and do not want to experiment.


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

I was 185 when I got my kcnc post and have been riding one for over a year now with no problems. I have ridden it with my carbon rail sadles as well while using all stock mounting hardware. You can however use a Thompson or Smud carbon lower craddle with it. I have been using a Smud ($40 I think) carbon for the past 6 months and again no problems with rails or the post in general. 

Right now I have a 400mm kcnc that is sitting at about the 2 mark on it. That means 2cm from the min insertion point. But no bending! I had my 350 at the min insert point and it is still all good. (Changed frames which is why the 350 is just sitting around). 

What you can't see from the pictures of them is the internal structure of the tubing which is similar to a Thompson all but a little thinner. 

On a side note I have dropped in body weight over the past couple months and am now at 172! I tell ya, its all diet!


----------



## a2gtinut (May 23, 2007)

I am looking for something with flex, like Ti or carbon.
There are too many options.
Q2
Forte
Carboncycles
J&L Ti post

BTW. I don't want to spend too much.


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Well, I can't say that the Kcnc has flex. On a side note I just weighed my old 350 x 27.2 and it weighs 139g. The stock Thompson lower cradle weighs 18g. 

Well you can also keep your eyes out for a used Bontrager or Cannondale post as well. I believe you can get them in carbon for under $100. The carbon cycles post is pretty nice from what I have heard and so is the Syntace. 

But if you need or decide a used Kcnc as described above will work let me know.


----------



## TigWorld (Feb 8, 2010)

I've got a KCNC in 30.9mm x 350mm and being so light (148g) there is a fair amount of flex. If you lean across the bike and push with your chest on the saddle you can see the post bend (probably around 5mm). How much flex will depend on how much seatpost you have showing. An equivalent weight carbon post may have less flex. Thin-wall aluminium can be pretty flexy.


----------



## Fidosaurus (Jul 17, 2012)

*Carboncycles seat cradle diameter*

Saw the seat cradle on the Carboncycles seapost. Can anyone tell me what diameter the cradle is? I want to fit this to my Colnago seatpost but the diameter has to be the same. Would prefer the latest Colnago clamp but I have tried everywhere to get one but all dealers say you have to buy the whole seatpost!!

Also for those who have fitted this Carboncycles cradle/seatpost have there been any problems? I am basically looking for a tough part, not some poorly made, flimsy part that will break in a few months.


----------

